# What is ACSI?



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

Go on then - what is ACSI? What are the benefits? How does it work?

MrWez


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

This is the easy way to explain it

http://www.acsi.eu/en/home/l2-n144/

Dave p


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Last weekend pulled into a campsite in France..
Just over 22 euro a night for a pitch with electric..
Acsi card = 15 euro...... stayed a couple of night so the card has paid for itself.. I even managed to get my mate the same rate who's non Asci but going to get a card for next year..

We dont use it much but usually does cover it's cost a few times over..


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Biggest caveat for ACSI and Camping Cheques (to us anyway :roll: ) is that we often want to be where there is neither one nor t'other within miles.

I think our plan for next year will be to get the ACSI card, since Tonka's comments are spot on.

Worth keeping just one or two Camping Cheques on the (free) Silver Card, just on the off chance, and if we need more they can easily be loaded on the card with a quick phone call home.

Have a look at both. They are excellent schemes for some folk, but we would certainly not base a holiday around the exclusive use of either of them.

The ACSI sites you are querying tend to be concentrated round the coast - see the image below showing a chunk of France.

Dave 

.


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

2012 ACSI campsite prices €12, €14 and €16 Euro (ie €1 increase for each category over 2011 prices)

2012 guide can be ordered now from the Camping and Caravanning Club for delivery in December - £12 inc del (not sure if that's members only or not, but I've already placed an order).

We spent 10 nights out of 22 in France staying at 4 different ACSI sites last month - thought it was excellent value, as they were all places we wanted to go to (and all naturist!).


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*ACSI*

Hi

I would not be without my ACSI card overseas. The top quality site we had at Garda for example was only 15 euro per night, but the advertised rate would have been nearer 25.

Well worthy of the initial few pounds cost.

Russell


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

http://www.outdoorbits.com/acsi-campingcard-uk-2012-p-2118.html and with your mhf subs discount works out at £11.88 inc delivery


----------



## ramblefrog (Jun 28, 2010)

how do you get subs discount?
thanks


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Always have one, though didn't use it hugely this year. The DVD though i always superb - Nuke - you stocking that too?

My FAQ on ACSI is http://www.doyourdream.co.uk/2010/05/cheap-off-peak-camping-acsi-camping-cheques-etc/


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

*ACSI Camping Card.*

Hi All,
I have bought the ACSI Camping Card every year since 2007 and have been very happy with the sites in Spain, Portugal, Italy, France and many more. I have certainly saved money with ACSI.

Does anyone know how I can make a complaint to ACSI. We arrived at an ACSI site in France (no.955) on 23/08/11 with the intention of staying about two nights but were not allowed to use the ACSI card. The accepted dates are 22/08/11 to 15/11/11.

We were offered a pitch for 23 euros pn with electric. No explanation was given at the time, or since by e-mail.

We left the site and stayed at the Le Treport Aire.

Regards,
sennen523.


----------



## colpot (Jun 9, 2008)

We stayed at Dymchurch in Kent last night for £10 incl electric and use of the swimming pool and entertainment. We bought it for use in France (which we did in Normandy and Brittany) but still have a couple of weeks left for some sites in UK.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

whoops

just been informed that the ACSI guide this year is going to be in 2 books and not the usual 1, as this is the case there is going to be a postage fee added on (the margins do not allow sufficient movement to be able to include postage on 2 books) 

The people who have already ordered don't worry won't be chasing you for more money


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

nukeadmin said:


> whoops
> 
> just been informed that the ACSI guide this year is going to be in 2 books and not the usual 1, as this is the case there is going to be a postage fee added on (the margins do not allow sufficient movement to be able to include postage on 2 books)
> 
> The people who have already ordered don't worry won't be chasing you for more money


Hi Nuke

Are you sure they are not referring to the very slim separate atlas, that came with the 2011 guidebook?


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

nope, from acsi themselves been told it will be split into 2 books this year instead of the usual 1


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

nukeadmin said:


> nope, from acsi themselves been told it will be split into 2 books this year instead of the usual 1


Do you know how it's being split: e.g. France in one book, other countries in another?

Chris


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> Do you know how it's being split: e.g. France in one book, other countries in another?


No, ACSI have confirmed the books will be split by country but they do not know which countries are going in which book yet.


----------

